# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Gekneusde rib of is het mijn lever?

## Bea1967

Lieve mensen,

Sinds enkele dagen verga ik van de pijn. Waar? Rechterkant onderste rib ter hoogte van mijn lever. Ik heb ook een grote rode vlek daar zitten en de huid voelt daar heel warm aan. Omdat ik borstvoeding geef mag ik alleen paracetamol gebruiken. Helaas werkt dit niet.
Ik ga morgen naar de dokter, maar is er iemand die dit herkent?

Groetjes,

Bea

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Bea,

Wat een vervelende klachten, ben je inmiddels al langs de huisarts geweest?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Bea1967

Hoi Sylvia,

Ik ben vandaag bij de dokter geweest. En die is er niet helemaal uit wat het is. :Confused:  Want de vraag is: zijn er twee dingen aan de hand of maar 1.
Ik heb namelijk al vier weken een gekke rode plek , juist daar waar ik pijn heb. Afkomstig van een insectenbeet, alleen weet ik niet waar en wanneer en door wat ik gestoken ben. Het is een tijd weg geweest en begin vorige week kwam die plek weer terug. Pas sinds donderdag kreeg ik pijn aan die rib. De pijn is echt vreselijk. De dokter denkt aan een paar dingen. Of het is een beet van een teek, maar daar kan die pijn niet van afkomstig zijn. Of het is gordelroos, want bij gorderlroos schijn je dus wel dit soort gekke pijnklachten te krijgen, echter zou ik dan een ander soort uitslag moeten hebben, in de vorm van blaasjes en bultjes, en ik heb een grote rode warme plek die steeds iets groter wordt. Of het is dus een insecten beet, en een overbelaste rib, omdat ik nogal een zware zwangerschap en bevalling heb gehad. Maanden lange gelopen met bekken -instabiliteit.

Ik slik nu een antibiotica die ik twee weken lang moet slikken uvm. die beet. Verder mag ik zes paracetamollen in nemen, en verder heb ik af gesproken , om na de laatste voeding ibuprofen te nemen, want dat mag dan wel, maar dan moet ik wel daarna flesvoeding geven zodat de ibuprofen uit mijn systeem is als ik de kleine weer borstvoeding geef.

Dus tja verder maar afwachten. De pijn is echt vreselijk. :Frown: 

Ik hou je op de hoogte.

Groetjes,
Bea :Smile:

----------


## Sefi

Is er geen bloed geprikt om te kijken of het van een teek was? Van teken kun je Lyme krijgen en daar moet je wel snel bij zijn.
Als je diep inademt en je krijgt dan een pijnscheut dan is de kans groot dat je pijn van een rib is.
Ben je behandeld voor je bekkeninstabiliteit bij een fysio of chiropractor? Als je bekken nu nog scheef staat is dit van invloed op je wervelkolom en ribben.
Uiteraard heeft dit niet met de rode plek te maken, maar met de pijn die je voelt.

----------


## Bea1967

Hai,

Mijn huisarts wilde niet wachten op de uitslag van een bloedonderzoek. Juist vanwege de ziekte van Lyme. Vandaar meteen de antibiotica, waar ik trouwens nu al beroerd van wordt.
Nee heb geen pijn bij diepe ademhaling, over het algemeen wordt de pijn niet beinvloed door bewegingen. Er is maar een beweging die de pijn verergerd, en dat is als ik schuin naar voren buig. Ik denk zelf dat het inderdaad wel eens door het bekken probleem kan komen.
Ik heb wel therapieen gehad, maar ik moet eerlijk bekennen dat ik slecht op mijn houding heb gelet na mijn kraamperiode. Al gauw was ik bezig met avan alles en nog wat en weet dat mijn bekken probleem nog niet over is. Maar dan vraag ik me af waarom plotseling die pijn is ontstaan en dan toevallig nog eens op die plek.

Ik moet in ieder geval terug komen deze week, als de klachten verergeren.

----------


## Sefi

Jammer dat er geen bloed geprikt is. Hij had kunnen laten prikken en je gelijk na het prikken op antibiotica zetten, dan had je het zeker geweten. Het blijft nu giswerk. Hoe dan ook... ik hoop dat het hiermee wel opgelost is.
Antibiotica valt ook je goede bacteriën aan en je kunt daardoor maag/darmklachten krijgen. Als dat het geval is dan kun je een tijdje een flesje Yakult per dag drinken. Dat vult de goede bacteriën weer aan.
Laat nog maar horen hoe het verder gaat met je.
Sterkte en beterschap.

----------


## Bea1967

Hai,

Ja dat ben ik helemaal met je eens. In ieder geval heb wel antibiotica, en daar ben ik nu al goed beroerd van. Het lijkt wel of ik grieperig begin te worden. Alles begint pijn te doen, en ben misselijk en heb hoofdpijn. Ik hoop dat ik komende nacht een beetje kan slapen en dat ik me morgen iets beter voel/

Ik hou je op de hoogte.

Bedankt voor de tip, zal ik zeker gaan doen als ik erg veel last krijg van mijn darmen

Fijne avond.

----------


## Agnes574

Hoe gaat het inmiddels met je Bea??

Weet je de oorzaak al?
En is de pijn al weg of verminderd?

Xx Ag

----------


## stephanus1

ik denk gewoon advies v.d. huisarts opvolgen!
steef!

----------

